# AVT, Everything EV (UK)



## little ghost (Feb 17, 2008)

British company that converts and sells parts for EVs:

This is the company's main site:
http://www.avt.uk.com/

And you can buy stuff here:
http://www.everything-ev.com/


----------



## MartinD (Jun 13, 2011)

Is this the only UK Company offering a professional conversion service? When I asked them in March about converting my MGB, they simply pointed me in the direction of their parts website.


----------



## adriano_madrid (Feb 15, 2012)

very expensive and they don´t give too much information


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

We sometimes do conversions at Jozztek, but can't do many in a year..


----------

